# Simple Poll.   Helmets.  Do you use them or no?



## Ragman (Oct 21, 2014)

We never used Helmets when I was skiing.  Only the people who did the insane tricks and some mogul munchers did.

Nowadays I see everyone using them.  Kind of like Bicycles.  Never wore em as a kid and I dont now either.

Just wondering what everyone else opinion was on helmets.  I dont see myself wearing one but I dont plan on skiing in the trees either.

But my son will be wearing one.  hmm never thought about it with the bicycle thing but does this make me a hypocrite?:???:


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes!

Converted to wearing a helmet about 4 years ago and now feel naked if it's not on my head.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes. Especially seeing as I like to ski the glades and there can be hidden branches under the snow that like to grab your skis.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2014)

Are we still having this discussion?


----------



## HD333 (Oct 21, 2014)

A helmet to me is like gloves, I wouldn't consider skiing/boarding without one.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 21, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Are we still having this discussion?



I don't think we've had this discussion in a while.


----------



## Ragman (Oct 21, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Are we still having this discussion?



Im sorry - I didnt know if this was brought up before.


----------



## Ragman (Oct 21, 2014)

I know in NYS any child under the age of 14 must wear a bicycle helmet when riding but I see nothing about skiing.  

Wondered also if anyone ever thinks this will become a legal issue?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I don't think we've had this discussion in a while.





Ragman said:


> Im sorry - I didnt know if this was brought up before.



Comes up every year in one form or another.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 21, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Are we still having this discussion?


cut the new guy some slack


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 21, 2014)

There is some ski area in CT that requires them for everyone. I forget the name though.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 21, 2014)

Ragman said:


> Im sorry - I didnt know if this was brought up before.



a topic that has a lot of passion around it, no harm in talking about it again tho.

if not for a helmet my daughter would not be alive. that's my story.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 21, 2014)

Be sure to wear your GoPro right up front. I'm guessing of course.


----------



## trackbiker (Oct 21, 2014)

Ragman said:


> I know in NYS any child under the age of 14 must wear a bicycle helmet when riding but I see nothing about skiing.
> 
> Wondered also if anyone ever thinks this will become a legal issue?



Didn't New Jersey pass a law that children have to wear helmets for all two of their ski areas?
Of course at Mountain Creek you may want to wear full body armor.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> There is some ski area in CT that requires them for everyone. I forget the name though.



freedom of choice.. if you don't want to wear a helmet then don't but that choice may include not skiing/riding at certain resorts.. can't help but think insurance and law will creep further and further making it "mandatory" to wear appropriate head protection.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2014)

No.  Riding a bicycle ≠ skiing.   There are relatively few bike falls a helmet wont prevent trauma with.  There are plenty of ski falls a helmet wont prevent trauma with. That said, I think it's smart to wear a helmet for both.



Ragman said:


> *I didnt know if this was brought up before*.



This is the 78th time.



trackbiker said:


> *Didn't New Jersey pass a law*



Most likely.


----------



## trackbiker (Oct 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Most likely.



Yep. 17 and under.  http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/04/gov_christie_signs_law_requiri.html


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 21, 2014)

Ragman said:


> Im sorry - I didnt know if this was brought up before.



Don't worry about it.  EVERYTHING has been brought up before!

If you are the type of guy who is comfortable walking around in public in your underwear, then you will likely be immune to the odd feeling one gets when they are the ONLY person on the hill NOT wearing a helmet.  Otherwise, you should probably get one.  

To be honest, I wasn't sure that I would like a helmet either, but I find it to be warm and comfortable.  Not to mention the added protection offered should your head ever come into unexpected contact with a much harder object.  You know:  ice, rocks, trees, etc...


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 21, 2014)

Saved my life ,will not rehash old details but would have hit my head on the ICE in a violent way where it not for the headgear .

They are also comfortable , warm and have no negative effect on hearing others skiing nearby . As others have said it is now part of my refular gear everytime i ski .


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Yep. 17 and under.  http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/04/gov_christie_signs_law_requiri.html



Figures.   That "study" they site the hospital did is somewhat bizarre though, in my experience young people are the MOST likely to wear a helmet (it's cool), not the LEAST likely.  

Go into ski shops and kids are clamoring for them and enthusiastically picking them out with parents.  I'm gonna call BS on that.  It's older skiers who are more apt to not want to wear one.


----------



## Ragman (Oct 21, 2014)

Well I must admit, seeing the reactions and opinions on this poll has made me think alot more about wearing a helmet.

Whether I choose to or not, this thread/poll has been very educating - to say the least.

You guys are awesome.


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 21, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> ... but I find it to be warm and comfortable.  Not to mention the added protection offered should your head ever come into unexpected contact with a much harder object.  You know:  ice, rocks, trees, etc...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app




Warm and comfortable is my number one reason to wear a helmet.  They are also a must for backcountry and slackcountry skiing.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 21, 2014)

The only issue for me is whether or not to go full-face.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 21, 2014)

Wouldn't be a ski season without this discussion


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 21, 2014)

Once we forced kids to wear them, it was hypocritical not to.  And I NEVER wore a hat before, hated them...only wore headbands.  But I adjusted right away, without a problem.  Now I ski woods alot, I've saved myself lots of branch thwacks.  And nevermind the amount of times the chairlift bar  has bonked me.

Also..my husband had a brain injury wearing a ski helmet...so they are not 100% foolproof safe...but they do offer lots of protection.  

All 5 of us have POCs...like them best.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 21, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> Also..my husband had a brain injury wearing a ski helmet...so they are not 100% foolproof safe...but they do offer lots of protection.
> 
> All 5 of us have POCs...like them best.



Hope he's ok.  Was he wearing the POC at the time?  I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on one of those, but am somewhat skeptical about the claims they make.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 21, 2014)

No, he had a Carrera race-y helmet.  But he landed on his face...no protection there.  He wore a full-face helmet the following year, then got a POC.  Our kids got them first, then we both really liked them..compared to the Giro - it seemed like going from a Ford to a BMW..don't know the claims, etc..but just the feel and fit of them makes them seem so much better.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 21, 2014)

Saved my ass a couple of times.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 21, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> No, he had a Carrera race-y helmet.  But he landed on his face...no protection there.  He wore a full-face helmet the following year, then got a POC.  Our kids got them first, then we both really liked them..compared to the Giro - it seemed like going from a Ford to a BMW..don't know the claims, etc..but just the feel and fit of them makes them seem so much better.



Ouch.  I definitely like the looks of the POC re: protection level vs. the bicycle helmet style of many of the available options...


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2014)

I have had a few branches sticking out of mine after hitting the woods. Glad I had it on. Also as others have said the warmth is great. Mine have the adjustable vents which come in handy on a warm day. I wouldn't buy one with out them.


----------



## dlague (Oct 21, 2014)

Ragman said:


> We never used Helmets when I was skiing.  Only the people who did the insane tricks and some mogul munchers did.
> 
> Nowadays I see everyone using them.  Kind of like Bicycles.  Never wore em as a kid and I dont now either.
> 
> ...



We didn't ski with helmets, then one day while the kids were asking why we didn't it made us think!  We wanted to reinforce the helmet idea with the kids therefore we should wear them too.  Looking back - it was a great idea.  Those low branches leave marks on the helmet - I prefer that than my head.  Also helps with lift bar taps, and the occasional digger.  Keeps head and ears warm too!

I will admit, during the spring, I do take it off.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> *Mine have the adjustable vents which come in handy on a warm day.*



Does anyone who has worn both have an opinion on whether this really makes much of a difference?

I have a Bern with no vents, and even skiing Smuggs last year and Jay the year before on 60+ degree days it didn't bother me.  No sense no feeling maybe.


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 21, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> Also..my husband had a brain injury wearing a ski helmet...so they are not 100% foolproof safe...but they do offer lots of protection.



As discussed in other threads, helmets offer little protection against concussions and hard full-on hits.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Oct 21, 2014)

I've never worn a helmet.  Santa is getting me one this year so I can set a good example for my 1 year old.   I would never get one except for the kid.


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Does anyone who has worn both have an opinion on whether this really makes much of a difference?



Helmet vents do make a difference, albeit a very small one.    They allow some cooling effect, mostly through conduction (very little due to convective heat transfer).   I think you get a better deal buying a non-vented helmet (which are usually cheaper) and getting an additional thin balaclava for warmer days.

To really make a difference, you need channelized vents (like in top end bicycle helmets) that really allows convective heat transfer.


----------



## Dickc (Oct 21, 2014)

Have worn a helmet since my son suffered a traumatic brain injury in a car accident.  I learned a lot about how easy it is to suffer brain damage.  I now will not ski anywhere without one.  Have a townhouse in NEwry and if you come to stay with me to ski I have a rule that you MUST use a helmet.  I prefer you own one, but even if you rent one, I hope you decide you like it so you become a helmet user.

Helmets will not stop all brain injuries.  Believe I know SkiFanE, and her husband is one lucky dude as I know the details of that accident!  Have fallen hard myself and come up with a headache in spite of the helmet.  I shudder to think what would have happened without it.  I have replaced that helmet.

If you want to see what a head injury can do, watch this MTV program: http://www.mtv.com/shows/truelife/true-life-i-have-a-traumatic-brain-injury/1638298/playlist/#id=1638298  My son is the one doing the best out of the three.  He is now skiing also.


----------



## hammer (Oct 21, 2014)

Got one once I knew I was going to be skiing more than once or twice.  Not sure how I'd feel not wearing one at this point.


----------



## dlague (Oct 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Does anyone who has worn both have an opinion on whether this really makes much of a difference?
> 
> I have a Bern with no vents, and even skiing Smuggs last year and Jay the year before on 60+ degree days it didn't bother me.  No sense no feeling maybe.



I have a Smith helmet with vents and I personally think it does.  Yes I have had both.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 21, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Are we still having this discussion?


you could say that about 90% of the threads started on here.  It's all regurgitation.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Does anyone who has worn both have an opinion on whether this really makes much of a difference?
> 
> I have a Bern with no vents, and even skiing Smuggs last year and Jay the year before on 60+ degree days it didn't bother me.  No sense no feeling maybe.



Depends on the make/model, some vent better than others.

I have this:  ( not that color ) 







The old Giro Fuse had a lever on top rear, you can see it in that pic. The lever allows a range from full close to full open vents. And when you are moving, yes they do convect air. Sadly, and stupidly, Giro discontinued that model. 

My wife got a Giro a year or so after they discontinued the Fuse and her vents are plugs that she needs to take her helmet off to remove ( and lose ). 

I understand the Giro 10 has some sort of vent lever, but I have not seen it.

For racing or colder days I have a ventless helmet that is much warmer


----------



## Old Duderino (Oct 21, 2014)

I never used a helmet even when I first started snowboarding but after I caught a heel side edge and bounced my noggin off the hardpack a few times I got one and have worn it ever since.  It happened on a flat run out and I was looking back to see where the person I was riding with was when it happened.  I'm sure I had a concussion (seeing stars, nausea, etc) but I kept riding after resting awhile.  I figured if I could get hurt that badly on the flattest part of the mountain I had better protect myself better, learning to snowboard induced many more painful falls then I ever had skiing.

I'm going back to skiing this winter and plan on wearing it.  I think if I never went from skiing to snowboarding it may have never occurred to me to get a helmet.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 21, 2014)

The thing about the helmet topic that annoys me is when people get condescending about the issue, assuming that not wearing one makes you a gaper or completely ignorant of the risk of head injury.  A helmet isn't a magic safety suit but I feel like some people presumptively, probably subconsciously, approach it as if it's the definitive safety step when really it's just one increment.  Why stop at helmets?  Why not body armor and neck braces?  Do these people wear helmets when driving their cars?  Airbags have improved tremendously in 30 years but AFAIK most cars still don't fully cocoon you in a safety bubble.

That all said I have absolutely nothing against helmets themselves.  I can't think of one objective reason not to wear one when skiing.


----------



## dlague (Oct 21, 2014)

skifastr said:


> The thing about the helmet topic that annoys me is when people get condescending about the issue, assuming that not wearing one makes you a gaper or completely ignorant of the risk of head injury.  A helmet isn't a magic safety suit but I feel like some people presumptively, probably subconsciously, approach it as if it's the definitive safety step when really it's just one increment.  Why stop at helmets?  Why not body armor and neck braces?  Do these people wear helmets when driving their cars?  Airbags have improved tremendously in 30 years but AFAIK most cars still don't fully cocoon you in a safety bubble.
> 
> That all said I have absolutely nothing against helmets themselves.  I can't think of one objective reason not to wear one when skiing.



I think you are the first one to bring some sort of tone to your post.  I have not seem anyone mention anything you posted.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 21, 2014)

skifastr said:


> The thing about the helmet topic that annoys me is when people get condescending about the issue, assuming that not wearing one makes you a gaper or completely ignorant of the risk of head injury.  A helmet isn't a magic safety suit but I feel like some people presumptively, probably subconsciously, approach it as if it's the definitive safety step when really it's just one increment.  Why stop at helmets?  Why not body armor and neck braces?  Do these people wear helmets when driving their cars?  Airbags have improved tremendously in 30 years but AFAIK most cars still don't fully cocoon you in a safety bubble.
> 
> That all said I have absolutely nothing against helmets themselves.  I can't think of one objective reason not to wear one when skiing.



Ski helmets are just a warm hats with less hat-hair issues and a little bit of protection. It's your noggin, do with it what you want.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Oct 21, 2014)

dlague said:


> I think you are the first one to bring some sort of tone to your post.  I have not seem anyone mention anything you posted.



No, not in this thread. But I have certainly read (maybe not on AZ, I don't remember) and heard people make statements like that.


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 21, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> Ski helmets are just a warm hats with less hat-hair issues and a little bit of protection. It's your noggin, do with it what you want.



I agree with this.  However, if you were to randomly poll skiers at any hill, I would think that most would severely overestimate the amount of protection helmets afford.


----------



## ski stef (Oct 21, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> They are also a must for backcountry and slackcountry skiing.



This. Well at least for me now. I typically only wore my helmet at the resort and actually  NEVER in the backcountry (that includes early mornings or weekend touring). I actually went up on my lunch break from work to do some skinning and ended up hitting something underneath some snow and I actually scorpion-ed myself in the back of the head with the tip of my ski.

I didn't think it was so bad (I had a hat on), but had a pretty severe headache. Started down the hill in my car back to work and took my hat off and realized there was blood all over the back of my hand. I actually stopped at my husbands (oo yeaaa  still got that newlywed glow) job site, he took one look at my head and drove me to the ER. I got like 7 staples in my head or something. Now he pretty much refuses to let me out into the back country without a helmet although even after that I would still prefer not to wear it sometimes. I realize it is necessary but it seems to just be an extra piece I'm carrying and what happened to me was a complete fluke.

That being said, I have not been to a resort in over 2 years without wearing my helmet. I find it comfortable and warm as well and I like the option to connect my phone to ear buds in the helmet to communicate better without having to take my hands out of my mitts on cold days.


----------



## Mariovntr (Oct 21, 2014)

I used to hate helmets, but now I'm older and wiser and I do use one. I know most helmets are only crash rated to 17mph (and I exceed that every run), but there is a level of safety it provides and make me feel safer on the slopes as well  My bills always need to be paid so I do what I can to keep myself safe and healthy.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 21, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Does anyone who has worn both have an opinion on whether this really makes much of a difference?
> 
> I have a Bern with no vents, and even skiing Smuggs last year and Jay the year before on 60+ degree days it didn't bother me.  No sense no feeling maybe.



All helmets are not created equally.  Every ski helmet is safty rated by ASTM, regardless of the price of the helmet.  There is not a "better" rating for more expensive helmets.  What you are paying for is comfort.  This could mean the helmet is lighter, or a better fit system or vents better.

Here are some pics of the venting systems of a few helmets.



That helmet is a $100 option from Giro the "nine".  It has controllable venting, but very basic.  When the vents are opened, the white spots you see open up to the outside.  Unfortunately the only part of your head that can get rid of hot air is the spots directly under the holes.

The next helmet is a $180 option from Smith called the "variance". 



In this helmet you can see that there is still the holes for air to pass through when the vents are opened, but there is also grooves running the length of the interior of the helmet.  These allow the fresh air to enter at vents near the front and flow through the helmet and out the back.  This is a much better venting system, and actually works quite well.  If your hair is damp with sweat on a cold day you can definitely feel the air flow through the helmet.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> I agree with this.  However, *if you were to randomly poll skiers at any hill, I would think that most would severely overestimate the amount of protection helmets afford*.



I agree.  I doubt helmets offer THAT much protection from serious injury, but I think they're probably wonderful against preventing minor to medium injury.  I'd love to see a well-run study on this subject.



Hawkshot99 said:


> *All helmets are not created equally.  Every ski helmet is safty rated by ASTM,* regardless of the price of the helmet.  There is not a "better" rating for more expensive helmets.  What you are paying for is comfort.  *This could mean the helmet is lighter, or a better fit system or vents better*.



I've (briefly) pondered that a bit too.   All things being equal, holes would tend to lessen the strength/rigidity of the helmet I would think.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 21, 2014)

skifastr said:


> Do these people wear helmets when driving their cars?  Airbags have improved tremendously in 30 years but AFAIK most cars still don't fully cocoon you in a safety bubble.



Well, there is that steel cage surrounding the occupants...

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## HowieT2 (Oct 21, 2014)

If you want your kids to wear a helmet, you pretty much have to wear them yourself.  I started wearing one when my kids started skiing and love them.  keeps my noggin nice and toasty, has a little brim to block the sun and keep moisture from dripping onto goggles.  I also think the vents do help in shedding some heat/moisture.  although when I'm really steaming, I'll hang the helmet on the chairlift bar during the ride.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 21, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> If you want your kids to wear a helmet, you pretty much have to wear them yourself.  I started wearing one when my kids started skiing and love them.  keeps my noggin nice and toasty, has a little brim to block the sun and keep moisture from dripping onto goggles.  I also think the vents do help in shedding some heat/moisture.  although when I'm really steaming, I'll hang the helmet on the chairlift bar during the ride.



Yup! Kids won't buy in if mom or dad doesn't do it.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 21, 2014)

For those of you in the helmet camp: straps or no straps?


----------



## benski (Oct 21, 2014)

I think most kids who's parents do not were helmets will realize when they get to a ski area that everyone else is wearing one except there parents and assume there parents are weird.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 21, 2014)

benski said:


> I think most kids who's parents do not were helmets will realize when they get to a ski area that everyone else is wearing one except there parents and assume there parents are weird.



Depends on the age. When the kids are teenagers the best thing to do is not where a helmet. They will just do the exact opposite.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 21, 2014)

Speaks for itelf!   New Hampshire Granite


----------



## Madroch (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes.  Started when i returned to skiing when my kids started skiing- feel naked without one.  Funny how I seem to hit my head more often with I than I ever did before... Or I am just older


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 21, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> For those of you in the helmet camp: straps or no straps?



Chin strap?  Whats the point of a helmet that flys off as soon as you start to fall?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 21, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> For those of you in the helmet camp: straps or no straps?



No strap. It's gets you extra style points


----------



## bluebird (Oct 21, 2014)

Straps. I'm such a klutz I'd probably lose the helmet getting on the lift. 


Domeskier said:


> For those of you in the helmet camp: straps or no straps?


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 22, 2014)

Helmet doesn't do much good if it doesn't stay on your head while you're cart wheeling down the hill.  

I look at it this way.  1) My brain is important to me and also the one thing that when damaged, it generally doesn't heal back to normal.   2) I have to keep my head warm so I have to wear something.  If that something can protect said brain while also keeping me comfy, well that's a win-win.  I also find that helmets are generally more comfortable than hats.  But maybe that's just me.  3) If fashion is your reason for not protecting your head, then by all means don't wear one.  The world could certainly do with less vain d-bags only concerned with what others think.

That said, I can see if you are the type that just cruises, sticks to blues and greens, and doesn't take risks that you might just go hat and sunglasses.  As long as people are educated on the subject, I say let them make their own joice.  Just don't expect me to donate to the fundraiser for the guy in a coma because he was ripping glades in a beanie.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 22, 2014)

I started wearing one when I switched from skiing to snowboarding in '95 and was taking some brutal falls.  Since then I've probably only skied/boarded a total of ~3 days without one (and that felt weird).

A few people have mentioned tree skiing vs groomer skiing as a difference in when you'd wear one.  I don't agree.  I'm always more nervous skiing crowded groomers than quiet trees, because I trust myself more than I trust others.  It's like driving a car.  I'm pretty confident that I can get around without crashing on my own.  But cripes there are some scary people on the roads.


----------



## Mariovntr (Oct 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I started wearing one when I switched from skiing to snowboarding in '95 and was taking some brutal falls.  Since then I've probably only skied/boarded a total of ~3 days without one (and that felt weird).
> 
> A few people have mentioned tree skiing vs groomer skiing as a difference in when you'd wear one.  I don't agree.  I'm always more nervous skiing crowded groomers than quiet trees, because I trust myself more than I trust others.  It's like driving a car.  I'm pretty confident that I can get around without crashing on my own.  But cripes there are some scary people on the roads.



I agree with that completely. Crowded groomers make me nervous!


----------



## Tin (Oct 22, 2014)

I will be rocking one this year. More so branches don't rip my head open.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 22, 2014)

Tin said:


> I will be rocking on this year. More so branches don't rip my head open.



One negative about helmets:  Vented helmets have the potential to really snag branches and whip your head back.


----------



## Tin (Oct 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> One negative about helmets:  Vented helmets have the potential to really snag branches and whip your head back.



Thanks, didn't thing of that. I was planning to look for a solid World War I German style one.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 22, 2014)

Mariovntr said:


> I agree with that completely. *Crowded groomers make me nervous!*



Absolutely.  My most dangerous fall last year came on a simple beginner trail at Shawnee in the Poconos of all places.  A 15 year old girl cut cut across me at an almost 90 degree angle from about 5 feet.  To my immediate left was a dropoff.  Nowhere to go, not enough room to stop, other people on the right.  I intentionally 1/2 hockey-stopped / 1/2-dumped it, which was the best of no options.

Really, most of the bad accidents I personally see at the mountain occur on the easier intermediate runs.



Tin said:


> Thanks, didn't thing of that. I was planning to look for a *solid World War I German style* one.



Don't get the pointy version.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 22, 2014)

I bought one several seasons ago, I usually wear it unless its too warm, or too cold. Last year I ditched it during the "Polar Vortices" and opted for my old faithful Mad Bomber hat. Mad Bomber+balaclava+goggles = bring it Ma Nature. I like the back of my neck swaddled in rabbit fur when it's uber cold.

I did have one incident where the helmet saved me from at least a headache. We got 6-8" on top of a very firm base, ice. I crossed my tips and was slammed onto my chest. I bounced and smacked the back of my head on the rebound. I was grateful I had my helmet on. Should it be replaced after having absorbed an impact? Probably, but I don't plan on buying a new one any time soon.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I started wearing one when I switched from skiing to snowboarding in '95 and was taking some brutal falls. Since then I've probably only skied/boarded a total of ~3 days without one (and that felt weird).
> 
> A few people have mentioned tree skiing vs groomer skiing as a difference in when you'd wear one. I don't agree. I'm always more nervous skiing crowded groomers than quiet trees, because I trust myself more than I trust others. It's like driving a car. I'm pretty confident that I can get around without crashing on my own. But cripes there are some scary people on the roads.




So you wear a helmet when you drive.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> One negative about helmets:  Vented helmets have the potential to really snag branches and whip your head back.



Eight years with the Giro 9 and after a lot of thwacking and thumping I never got snagged.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 22, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Chin strap?  Whats the point of a helmet that flys off as soon as you start to fall?



Yep - proving once again that straps are for people who fall: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/132949-Poles/page4.

Next question: Go-pro Helmet mount or no Go-Pro helmet mount.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> A few people have mentioned tree skiing vs groomer skiing as a difference in when you'd wear one.  I don't agree.  I'm always more nervous skiing crowded groomers than quiet trees, because I trust myself more than I trust others.  It's like driving a car.  I'm pretty confident that I can get around without crashing on my own.  But cripes there are some scary people on the roads.



 I don't snowboard, but with skiing trees there is the potential of burring a tip under a submerged branch and getting pitched forward head first into a tree trunk or rock. Don't ask me how I know. I now always wear a helmet in the trees, well not always, if I'm backcountry skiing, not at the resort, skinning for turns, I'll sometimes forget to pack the helmet.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 22, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Next question: Go-pro Helmet mount or no Go-Pro helmet mount.



integrated gopro mount is the way to go


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 22, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> skiing trees there is the potential of burring a tip under a submerged branch and *getting pitched forward head first into a tree trunk or rock. *Don't ask me how I know.



That happened to a guy I was skiing with at Smuggs back in March.  He did a roll-forward and hit his head on a small tree (maybe 4" or 5" in diameter) and it left about a 25¢ size dent on his helmet.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> skiing trees there is the potential of burring a tip under a submerged branch and getting pitched forward head first into a tree trunk or rock. Don't ask me how I know.





BenedictGomez said:


> That happened to a guy I was skiing with at Smuggs back in March.  He did a roll-forward and hit his head on a small tree (maybe 4" or 5" in diameter) and it left about a 25¢ size dent on his helmet.



Same thing happened to me at Sugarloaf during the last summit.  We were in some trees that weren't necessarily 'open'.  Luckily for me though my head just barely missed a decent sized tree as I was sliding face down in the snow.  Luckily the worst part was that it took a considerable amount of time to locate the ski under the snow and tangle of branches.


----------



## jimk (Oct 22, 2014)

This poll is interesting because it shows how dominant helmet use is now, at least among avid types that read ski forums in Oct

I just got a new helmet.  I've been wearing one 95% of the time for the last seven seasons.  I really started wearing one out of peer pressure.  Everyone else had one and I felt like a geezer way behind the fashion curve, which is pretty much the truth.  I wear a helmet when riding a bike almost daily, so it was no big stretch to put one on for skiing.  My new one (Giro Nine.10) has a little brim on it which I hope will be nice for glare that I am sensitive to on real sunny days even through goggles.  I went for the Billy Kidd look once in Feb 2013 for a retro day, but I got cold and soon put the helmet back on.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 22, 2014)

Scruffy said:


> I don't snowboard, but with skiing trees there is the potential of burring a tip under a submerged branch and getting pitched forward head first into a tree trunk or rock. Don't ask me how I know. I now always wear a helmet in the trees, well not always, if I'm backcountry skiing, not at the resort, skinning for turns, I'll sometimes forget to pack the helmet.



No doubt!!  I wasn't suggesting not wearing a helmet in the trees. That's a given.  I was suggesting that it's just as important out there on the busy groomers.  

I always debate for the BC.  It kinda sucks to carry on the up, but it's very comforting to have on the down.  I've actually even worn my helmet to XC when I knew I was headed to "steep" trails in icy conditions.


----------



## dlague (Oct 22, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> integrated gopro mount is the way to go



Before you know it it will come complete with gps, bluetooth, head phones, airbags, etc and cost about 500


----------



## Mariovntr (Oct 22, 2014)

dlague said:


> Before you know it it will come complete with gps, bluetooth, head phones, airbags, etc and cost about 500



The new GoPro 4 Black Edition is $499 retail already


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 22, 2014)

Tin said:


> I will be rocking one this year. More so branches don't rip my head open.



How are you going to protect the rest of your body?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 22, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Yep - proving once again that straps are for people who fall: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/132949-Poles/page4.
> 
> Next question: Go-pro Helmet mount or no Go-Pro helmet mount.



Thanks for the retweet!


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 22, 2014)

C-Rex said:


> That said, I can see if you are the type that just cruises, sticks to blues and greens, and doesn't take risks that you might just go hat and sunglasses.  As long as people are educated on the subject, I say let them make their own joice.  Just don't expect me to donate to the fundraiser for the guy in a coma because he was ripping glades in a beanie.



I wear a helmet 100% of the time.  But I feel the groomers are the least safe.  They are fast (I'd say most days they get down to boilerplate in NE by lunch time)...you get experts flying down, you get intermediates thinking they are experts flying out of control, and you get beginners taking up half the trail to turn in the middle of chaos.  But me in my bumps...I'm safe...going about 1/3 the speed and often with few people around me.  Woods...it's a toss up for safety...can see both sides (going slower b/c of trees and obstacles, but obstacles can toss you).


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Thanks for the retweet!



I was hoping it would result if your being challenged to yet another ski-off!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 22, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I was hoping it would result if your being challenged to yet another ski-off!



You are starting to be disliked as much as me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 22, 2014)

dlague said:


> *Before you know it it will come complete with gps, bluetooth, head phones, airbags, etc and cost about 500*





Mariovntr said:


> *The new GoPro 4 Black Edition is $499 retail already*



Now that it's a publicly traded company, they're going to need to continuously improve upon EPS, so yeah, they're going to keep adding crap you don't need with debatable "improvements" and running marketing campaigns convincing you you really need it.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> You are starting to be disliked as much as me.



Wrong.  This is not possible.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 22, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Now that it's a publicly traded company, they're going to need to continuously improve upon EPS, so yeah, they're going to keep adding crap you don't need with debatable "improvements" and running marketing campaigns convincing you you really need it.



Good points about growth, but some of the stuff that its competitors are doing are pretty cool. Check out the Garmin Virb, they pretty much combined all of the features of the Garmin GPS) speed, altitude, etc) with its action cam. Granted, they aren't that accurate, yet, but there will be room for improvement.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 22, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> All helmets are not created equally.  Every ski helmet is safty rated by ASTM, regardless of the price of the helmet.  There is not a "better" rating for more expensive helmets.  What you are paying for is comfort.  This could mean the helmet is lighter, or a better fit system or vents



There was a helmet thread last season that mentioned MIPS technology, that supposedly aided in avoiding concussion. Can you tell me how this relates to the ASTM saftey rating?

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 23, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Wrong.  This is not possible.



Yeah - I mean, I never stood a chance after criticizing Jay Peak, but at least I never had the temerity to take on the mighty Sundown!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 23, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Yeah - I mean, I never stood a chance after criticizing Jay Peak, but at least I never had the temerity to take on the mighty Sundown!



Love the avatar. Design it yourself?


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 23, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> There was a helmet thread last season that mentioned MIPS technology, that supposedly aided in avoiding concussion. Can you tell me how this relates to the ASTM saftey rating?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I don't think it relates to ASTM at all.  MIPS is an independent standard designed for impacts at an angle, allowing the inner shell to rotate so as to attenuate the impact and concussion risk.   AFAIK the standard tests for helmets (ASTM, CSA...) are direct hits that test the structural integrity of the helmet.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 23, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Love the avatar. Design it yourself?



I stole it from Sundown's Facebook feed.  I'm probably in violation of all sorts of copyright laws.  I'm also probably driving away potential customers!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 23, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> There was a helmet thread last season that mentioned MIPS technology, that supposedly aided in avoiding concussion. Can you tell me how this relates to the ASTM saftey rating?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



I can not help you at all on that. None of the helmet brands I am familar with are using it. Giro however will be next year according to the rep.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

Nobody really has a visor helmet anymore. None full face.  They all have gone the small brim type. I love my G10.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 23, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Nobody really has a visor helmet anymore. None full face.  They all have gone the small brim type. I love my G10.



POC makes a full MX size visor helmet, rather than just a "brim". I loved my G10MX that I wore back in the day. As far as full face Giro markets a helmet for big mtn skiing and POC may as well. I wiuld never want to wear either personally, as a MX helmet is way to big feeling for me.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> POC makes a full MX size visor helmet, rather than just a "brim". I loved my G10MX that I wore back in the day. As far as full face Giro markets a helmet for big mtn skiing and POC may as well. I wiuld never want to wear either personally, as a MX helmet is way to big feeling for me.



I forgot about POC, but the visor seems sit up on that helmet for some reason.  Full face is overkill, IMHO.  Except for the few times a branch hits you in the face.


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2014)

I started wearing helmets just 2 years ago. I don't think i would go back to helmetless though, with the possible exception of some very warm spring skiing, and even then I think the vents do a pretty good job. 

Also my head & ears is a lot warmer in the dead of winter than with just a hat on.

It would be interesting to dig up a poll from 5 or 7 years ago and compare the results to this one.


----------



## Ragman (Oct 23, 2014)

Well the results definately show with about 95% of people who voted stating the do indeed use helmets.

Thanks guys - like I said, with these results it will make me rethink the idea of wearing a helmet.


----------



## Mariovntr (Oct 23, 2014)

If anyone is looking to buy a helmet, Level Nine Sports has a huge "Thursday Only" Sale Today (October 23rd). Bern 2015 G2 Zip Mold Helmet is $49.00 MSRP is $139.99


----------



## Mariovntr (Oct 23, 2014)

www.levelninesports.com


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 23, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> I don't think it relates to ASTM at all.  MIPS is an independent standard designed for impacts at an angle, allowing the inner shell to rotate so as to attenuate the impact and concussion risk.   AFAIK the standard tests for helmets (ASTM, CSA...) are direct hits that test the structural integrity of the helmet.



Thanx, this clears things up a little. I know there are very few helmets in this category, Hawk also mentioned that Giro would have a MIPS approved helmet next year. I can only hope this catches on so we all have more/better choices...

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## trackbiker (Oct 23, 2014)

Mariovntr said:


> If anyone is looking to buy a helmet, Level Nine Sports has a huge "Thursday Only" Sale Today (October 23rd). Bern 2015 G2 Zip Mold Helmet is $49.00 MSRP is $139.99



Thanks for the link. Picked one up for my son for Christmas. Great Price!


----------



## Mariovntr (Oct 23, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> Thanks for the link. Picked one up for my son for Christmas. Great Price!



No problem! Amazing price... couldn't believe how cheap it was. If you go to Berns website, they sell helmet inserts with Bluetooth audio and wired earpads too. Lots of kids have them now.


----------

